# Will Yao Ever learn English?



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

I wanna hear what is voice sounds like it might be funny like sabonis's or mutombos.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

His voice is nothing funny. Just like a normal 22-year-old talking.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

He already knows English.

Hitman


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

He has an accent. I met him at Kroger he lives a block from me. He s[eaks English just not that fluently but he will learn. After all people say English is the hardest language to learn.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> After all people say English is the hardest language to learn.


!!!
Have you really ever heard someone who had to learn English saying that?!
actually it has the easiest grammar I've ever seen!

Try to learn the neo-latin languages, like french, spanish and, of course, italian...


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone else read the bit about the whole "Wassup" thing?

Supposedly it's a curse word in Mandarin, and Yao was REALLY taken aback by it.

Now, it's turned into a running joke...WASSUP YAO, WASSUP STEVIE.

If ESPN would air those type of things nightly, or find a way to make one of their commericials about it, it might top the list of the ones they've done.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, that would certainly be funny.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

English the learning curve for Asian's is much quicker than other culture's and races it seems. So it wont be to long


----------



## bohemian (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> After all people say English is the hardest language to learn.


Whoever told you that is an idiot. English is easy to learn. I know that because English is my second language. 

I assume you don't speak or write Chinese, try to learn it and you'll see how difficult it is to learn compare with English.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard that from some peoples looks like im wrong and yes i know Chinese is one of the hardest languages to learn


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

The hardest language is Russain.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> The hardest language is Russain.


yeah that is pretty hard.


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

yao already knows basic english. he's hiring an interpreter just in case he don't get the strats and stuff. 

btw english is definitely an easy language to learn. my parents are chinese so i grew up speaking chinese. yet english is my better language now.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

The hardest language to learn I've ever found is probably the finnish one.


----------

